# Sling Appreciation Thread



## Ungoliant (Feb 26, 2018)

Why should adults get all of the love? Post your favorite sling photos here.

freshly molted male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ (Genicula)












Freshly Molted Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling (♂ 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
callow
genicula
geniculata
male
post-molt
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						My new Acanthoscurria geniculata sling just molted for the first time (in my care).
					




male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (Muffet)












Muffet (♂ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2017
__ 2
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
male
muffet
sling




						my GBB sling
					




female _Neoholothele incei_ (Crazy Legs)












Neoholothele incei Sling (0.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 3
__
chaetorrhombus longipes
crazy legs
cyclosternum longipes
female
hapalopus incei
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sling
trinidad olive tarantula




						Crazy Legs, my tiny new Neoholothele incei sling. (It's about half an inch.)
					




tiny _Bumba cabocla_ (Pele) with a tiny worm












Tiny Sling With a Tiny Worm (♂ Bumba horrida)



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 5, 2018
__ 3
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
feeding
horrida
iracema cabocla
male
maraca cabocla
paraphysa horrida
pele
sling




						Proof that even a tiny sling can take live prey!
					




female _Davus pentaloris_ (Bumblebutt)












My New Davus pentaloris Sling (1.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 5, 2018
__
bumblebutt
crypsidromus pentaloris
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
hapalopus pentaloris
pentaloris
pseudoschizopelma pentalore
sling

Reactions: Like 16 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 5


----------



## mconnachan (Feb 26, 2018)

One of 0.0.3 H._laticeps_ - post molt feed -

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2018)

I have tons!! I love taking photos of my tiny tykes, so I can look back on their progress.
Homoeomma sp. Blue



Caribena versicolor



Bonnetina sp. Chamela



Thrixopelma sp. Cajamarca



Avicularia purpurea



Grammostola sp. Concepcion



Ami sp. Colombia



Avicularia metallica



Euathlus sp. Red from the archives.



And last, but not least, Grammostola pulchra - Onyx. I had to dig through the archives for this one too.

Reactions: Like 16 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2018)

I never should have delved into the archives...

Thrixopelma ockerti



Lasiodora difficilis



Eupalaestrus campestratus

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Anaximandre (Feb 27, 2018)

VanessaS said:


> Caribena versicolor
> View attachment 267774


They all look really cool but I find the Caribena Versicolor truly stunning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 3, 2018)

Two new acquisitions... Top: .75 in H. pulchripes and bottom: 1.75 in P. metallica.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 3, 2018)

C. versicolor






G. rosea RCF






P. sazimai






B. albopilosum






P. platyomma






E. sp. red






A different B. albopilosum






B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Love 4


----------



## CEC (Mar 4, 2018)

_Caribena laeta _



_Dolichothele diamantinensis_


_
Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_



_Psalmopoeus victori _



_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri _

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 2


----------



## CEC (Mar 4, 2018)

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_



_Iridopelma hirsutum_ 



_Neoholothele incei_



_Ornithoctoninae_ sp. "Hati Hati"



_Ephebopus cyanognathus _

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Love 4


----------



## CEC (Mar 4, 2018)

_Aphonopelma marxi_



_Cyriocosmus elegans_ (on DVD)



_Avicularia avicularia_ (azuraklaasi)



_Avicularia variegata_ (sp. Amazonica)



_Ybyrapora diversipes_

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 3


----------



## CEC (Mar 4, 2018)

_Harpactira pulchripes_



_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ (mid molt)



_Tapinauchenius_ sp. "Colombia"



_Pachistopelma bromelicola_

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 4, 2018)

Selenotypus sp.2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 4, 2018)

Phlogius sp.'stents'

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 4, 2018)

Get ready for some throwbacks here.

Mercury - Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus 



Deathcry - Poecilotheria subfusca LL



Sareena - Grammostola iheringi



Heteroscodra maculata



Grammostola pulchra



Tapinauchenius gigas



Dust - Acanthoscurria musculosa
View media item 41367
Banshee - Psalmopoeus pulcher
View media item 39317
Loki - Ephebopus cyanognathus
View media item 39162
Wolfsbane - Hysterocrates gigas
View media item 45257
Avicularia minatrix
View media item 45508
Poecilotheria metallica
View media item 45507
Theraphosa stirmi
View media item 46111
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
View media item 46783

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla (Mar 4, 2018)

VanessaS said:


> Bonnetina sp. Chamela
> View attachment 267779


I really shouldn't have looked...  now, I need this one, too! 


Here are my slings:

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Homoeomma sp. blue peru



Avicularia merianae



Euathlus sp. red/Homoeomma sp. fire

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 1


----------



## volcanopele (Mar 5, 2018)

Brachypelma hamorii "Pumpkin" (this little guy or gal has been hiding, closed off in a burrow for three months, basically since the week after I bought it, so this is probably my first decent photo of it)




Theraphosa stirmi "Socks" (one or two days after its first or second molt since becoming a sling)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Scarabyte (Mar 6, 2018)

P. cancerides eating a nice big chunk of superworm


G. pulchripes after a biiig meal of superworm piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is my Ch._ dyscolus_ sp. (Vietnam) blue - 




Haha, having the biggest roach it's ever had, just got 50 medium Dubias.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnoclown (Mar 10, 2018)

Purple starburst bird eater



__ Arachnoclown
__ Feb 4, 2018



						P. machalla 1.5" sling
					



Pamphobeteus machala "purple starburst" is definitely one of my new favorites. I need more Pamphobeteus sp. in my life.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tia B (Mar 10, 2018)

You guys made me dig through my archives.  : )

B. smithi


	

		
			
		

		
	
 P. scrofa


	

		
			
		

		
	
 B. boehmei


	

		
			
		

		
	
 L. parahybana


GBB
	

		
			
		

		
	



G. pulchripes


	

		
			
		

		
	
 A. chalcodes


H. maculata


	

		
			
		

		
	
 B. boehmei (previous molt)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hapalopus sp. "Colombia" large

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tia B (Mar 10, 2018)

And some more!

N. chromatus



After a few molts....



B. albopilosum "hobby"



3rd instar Hogna helluo 



The A. geniculata Saga:







Flipped!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 18, 2018)

Phlogius crassipes 'kuttabul' , the smallest slings yet by far, unfortunately I had a doa, but two more should be here Wednesday. It's always disappointing though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 18, 2018)

L. nigerrimum
View media item 48598
T. sp. 'Panama'
View media item 48597

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lovinonmybell (Mar 18, 2018)

caribena Versicolor
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 brachypelma Albopilosum
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 avicuAvicu Avicularia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 22, 2018)

Freshly molted 1 in. Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 22, 2018)

Post molt photos of L. parahybana 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , A. ezendami 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , and B. vagans 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

C. versicolor during maintenance.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 24, 2018)

My two new slings sharing a mealworm:

*Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" (3/4")*












Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" Sling Feeding (♀ 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 24, 2018
__
feeding
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"




						My new sling eating its first meal in my care: diced mealworm.
					




*Psalmopoeus irminia (3/4")*












Psalmopoeus irminia Sling Feeding (♀ 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 24, 2018
__
caitlyn jenner
feeding
female
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
sling
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						My new sling eating its first meal in my care: diced mealworm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Jun 24, 2018)

_Neoholothele incei_ 2i
"Token White Guy"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 28, 2018)

*Submealworm (3/4" Psalmopoeus irminia)*












Submealworm (♀ Psalmopoeus irminia 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 28, 2018
__ 3
__
caitlyn jenner
feeding
female
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
sling
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						My new sling eating half a mealworm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brooke795 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey all! I’m new to the forums! I wanted to share a picture of my new little baby Fuzzybugger! I got him/her yesterday! Fuzzy is a 
Brachypelma emilia (Mexican Red Leg). I’m so excited to begin this adventure with Fuzzy!

I recently lost my beloved Rose hair. I got Critterbug in Rhode Island 9.5 years ago as a sling. I always thought critter was a female (he was my first) but when he passed I found the telltale hooks on the front of his legs. So I had a 10 year old rose hair male! Not too shabby! He was a wonderful companion! 

Here’s to a new adventure with Fuzzy! I cannot wait to watch him/her grow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 29, 2018)

One of my new "reverse pinktoes" (3/4" _Avicularia avicularia_ sling):












Reverse Pinktoes (♀ Avicularia avicularia 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 29, 2018
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
female
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						My new sling showing off those reverse pinktoes.
					



Avic slings are so cute!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 30, 2018)

• Brachypelma baumgarteni

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jun 30, 2018)

Homoeomma sp. fire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 1, 2018)

• Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 1, 2018)

• Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Jul 2, 2018)

My two newest additions:

B. albopilosum "Nicaragua", so tiny, not even 1/2". 



N. incei gold (1 3/8"), who was the first T for me, that totally spazzed out while rehousing it.  Fortunately, it bolted right into its new enclosure and gave me time to close the lid, before frantically trying to escape for the next half an hour. But it seems (s)he's settling in now, at least (s)he found the nice little burrow I made. *phew*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 7, 2018)

• Chilobrachys fimbriatus




• Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue




• Pterinochilus murinus




• Brachypelma baumgarteni




• Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 22, 2018)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis




• Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 25, 2018)

• Caribena versicolor


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 30, 2018)

*Hungry Sling (Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 0.75")*












Hungry Sling (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 30, 2018
__ 1
__
feeding
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Jul 31, 2018)

Pamphobeteus sp.Cascada

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 8, 2018)

• Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla (Aug 10, 2018)

Today my wee B. albopilosum sling made me very proud. It caught its first live prey, that poor little baby roach had no chance... 




Locke (that's the German word for 'curl') was quite happy as well, as you can see...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 21, 2018)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 25, 2018)

• Aphonopelma bicoloratum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragondrool (Aug 25, 2018)

My boy with his big fat butt hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pernicious (Aug 26, 2018)

B.Hamorii sling at 1/2 inch .soo precious!

And my b.albopilosum !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 27, 2018)

• Ephebopus murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 27, 2018)

*Something to Sink Your Teeth Into (Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 1")*












Something to Sink Your Teeth Into (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 27, 2018
__
feeding
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"




						first post-molt feeding
					




*Catch! (Avicularia avicularia 1" from @cold blood)*
I cut a mealworm in half for my two Avic slings. The side with the head kept crawling with alarming speed, and when it fell off the edge of the webbing, I thought it was lost. To my surprise, the sling caught it on the way down.












Catch! (Avicularia avicularia 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 27, 2018
__ 4
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
feeding
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						I cut a mealworm in half for my two Avic slings.  The side with the head kept crawling with...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla (Sep 8, 2018)

Cuddly times with a roach...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 11, 2018)

• Aphonopelma bicoloratum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Sep 15, 2018)

Homoeomma sp. fire

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 20, 2018)

*Avicularia avicularia Sling (1")*












Avicularia avicularia Sling (♀ 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 20, 2018
__ 3
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
female
pinktoe tarantula
sling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CEC (Sep 23, 2018)

_
Avicularia variegata_



_Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_



_Ornithoctoninae_ sp. "Hati Hati"



_Avicularia merianae_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Boxcar8 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just entered the hobby in July, so this thread works

Caribena versicolor


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Honestly stunning slings.


Acanthoscurria geniculata_. _This was right after a molt.


Grammostola pulchra, in pre-molt.


Brachypelma auratum_. _New addition and teeny tiny.



I also recently got a Harpactira pulchripes sling but that guy is always burrowed and I haven't been able to get a good pic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Sep 26, 2018)

Aphonopelma eutylenum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous (Sep 26, 2018)

h u n g r y b o i 



c h u b b y b o i



h i d e y b o i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Oct 1, 2018)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum



Grammostola rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane (Oct 2, 2018)

P. subfusca HL out of hiding since it molted a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZARDOZ (Oct 3, 2018)

Avicularia diversipes


----------



## Thekla (Oct 3, 2018)

ZARDOZ said:


> Avicularia diversipes


That's a cutie! 

But why do you have it in a terrestrial set-up???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thekla (Oct 11, 2018)

That's what I call 'premoult'! 



B. albo (Nicaragua) sling

Edit:

And it moulted only a couple of hours later:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Oct 13, 2018)

Got this little one today, along with another B. albopilosum and P. sazimai sling, but they were camera shy tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Oct 18, 2018)

When your caught peeking. A.genic sling,slow grower 2 molts behind sac mate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miamc12321 (Oct 24, 2018)

Tormund (B hamorii) and Bean (H sp chilensis).  Tormund guards that water cap off and on.  Hubby says it's like her cat bed.  Bean likes that tunnel.  He is the only one who comes out to see what's up when his enclosure is opened.  The others run off to the burrow or hide.  My brave, teeny baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Oct 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WildSpider (Oct 25, 2018)

My G. pulchripes .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WildSpider (Oct 25, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Thrixopelma ockerti
> 
> View attachment 283245


I've enjoyed your pics of your T. ockerti. What do you think of this species so far? Trying to decide if I want to add it to my wish list . Thanks in advance!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 25, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> I've enjoyed your pics of your T. ockerti. What do you think of this species so far? Trying to decide if I want to add it to my wish list . Thanks in advance!


So far, it’s one lovely tarantula. I highly recommend to get a sling and raise it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Oct 25, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> So far, it’s one lovely tarantula. I highly recommend to get a sling and raise it from there.


Awesome, thank you .


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Oct 25, 2018)

My Female Monocentropus Balfouri 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My Female Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## miamc12321 (Oct 25, 2018)

Bean in March.  Bean now... not much has changed.  Will my teeny one never grow!?!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Newt83 (Oct 26, 2018)

My little Neoholothele incei getting a drink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blonc (Oct 27, 2018)

Here's my three for the moment.  I'll try and geta better pic of my GBB later on.


Brachpelma emilia  L2


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens  L3, molted in transit and lost a leg


Brachypelma albopilosum  L3  mutt?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## miamc12321 (Oct 27, 2018)

F enris   My baby A geniculata.  He/she's so little and cute!!!


----------



## Blonc (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's a few slightly better pics of my GBB sling.  As you can see they lost a leg when they molted during the transport.  Aside from that all's well  They're by far the feistiest of my current three slings and actually tried attacking the brush I used to chivvy them along to the new enclosure

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Boxcar8 (Nov 2, 2018)

Finally caught my H pulchripes out, what a beauty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 3, 2018)

G. rosea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RedSkyzBlueMind (Nov 3, 2018)

@Marika what a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJJon (Nov 3, 2018)

Here is my first T, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens I just got from Fear Not Tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bhanimalman (Nov 4, 2018)

Caribena Avicularia eating a cricket.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous (Nov 8, 2018)

_Phormictopus_ sp. South Hispaniola


_Phormictopus_ sp. blue



Love how the blue coloration differs among species!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kydog100 (Nov 9, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Get ready for some throwbacks here.
> 
> Mercury - Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
> View attachment 268325
> ...


What a beautiful G. Iheringi, I've been trying to get one for so long please tell me a little about it


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 9, 2018)

Kydog100 said:


> What a beautiful G. Iheringi, I've been trying to get one for so long please tell me a little about it


She's quite highly strung and prone to bolting but she's grown pretty fast and hits prey like a freight train, they also web like crazy for a Grammo.













0.1 Grammostola iheringi



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Aug 10, 2018
__
entre rios tarantula
female
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi




						Sareena rocking her new suit.


----------



## Kydog100 (Nov 9, 2018)

Truly beautiful, she looks healthy thanks for sharing it brought a smile to my face


----------



## lostbrane (Nov 11, 2018)

My brand new P. ornata sling with half a meal worm:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Artha (Nov 12, 2018)

My new Gooty Sapphire! I just changed its Substrate out because I noticed a little bit of mold growth in the substrate! It didn't much like being moved around, but I did it by gently coaxing it out of its container, cleaning it thoroughly with hot water and adding new substrate, and putting the spider back in. It's very happy and hiding under its leaf now instead of clinging to the side!






And my little Brazilian Black! This is before its first molt with me! It has now had its first molt, and is already a little bigger. This little guy is a voracious eater and chases crickets across its enclosure. It also crawled out onto my hand when I removed the top to feed it. This little baby is very, very calm even as a tiny spiderling and I love it! The molt was too small to inspect for gender, so I'll wait until it gets bigger to attempt to sex it.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 12, 2018)

View media item 54821View media item 54820View media item 54819View media item 54777View media item 54621View media item 53881View media item 53743

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Nov 18, 2018)

G. rosea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 20, 2018)

Freshly moulted T. blondi
View media item 50271
One week after moult ready for new home.












T. blondi new skin



__ Paul1126
__ May 14, 2018
__ 1
__
blondi
goliath birdeater tarantula
theraphosa
theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 20, 2018)

Freshly molted A. bicoloratum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJJon (Nov 20, 2018)

Newly molted GBB first feed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 22, 2018)

B. boehmei sling now showing adult colours.













Starting to show adult colouration



__ Paul1126
__ May 22, 2018
__
boehmei
brachypelma
brachypelma boehmei
mexican fireleg tarantula
sling




						B. boehmei sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 29, 2018)

Aphonopelma joshua

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Dec 6, 2018)

It took him/her 5 months and 4 moults to get from a teeny-weeny ~ 1/5" sling, that just ate for the first time in its life, to this whopping 1" inch sling. 



B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 7, 2018)

G. pulchra heading out of the sling phase now 



B. sabulosum



A. minatrix before being rehoused



P. cambridgei



C. versicolor being rehoused



Old photo of H. chilensis considering a juicy meal

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 18, 2018)

_Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" sling enjoying half a mealworm












♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" Sling Feeding



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 18, 2018
__
feeding
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"




						My sling enjoying half a mealworm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antinous (Dec 18, 2018)

My entire collection is made up of fast growing NWs....they’re just not ‘fast’ growing enough for me lol

Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’


Phormictopus sp. ‘south Hispaniola’


2x Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Dec 26, 2018)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum



Aphonopelma eutylenum



Grammostola pulchra, 1.5 years ago when she was small



Grammostola rosea



Homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MintyWood826 (Dec 26, 2018)

Brachypelma albopilosum












Brachypelma albopilosum



__ MintyWood826
__ Dec 17, 2018
__ 1
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
sling




						Little 1/2 inch sling after rehouse.
					




Bumba cabocla












Bumba cabocla



__ MintyWood826
__ Dec 17, 2018
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
cabocla
iracema cabocla
sling




						1/2 inch sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 28, 2018)

Behold, the Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’ abdomen wiggle danger dance:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Dec 29, 2018)

Let’s get some Christmas tree action in here - 0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘mascara’

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 1, 2019)

*Avicularia avicularia (1")*
I thought this sling was in pre-molt, because it has been webbing heavily and hanging out in its retreat, but maybe not!












Hunting (♀ Avicularia avicularia 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2019
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
female
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						I thought this sling was in pre-molt, because it has been webbing heavily and hanging out in its...


----------



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

initiate defensive position, go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 24, 2019)

antinous said:


> initiate defensive position, go!
> View attachment 298458
> 
> View attachment 298459


Stop torturing your spiders for pictures man.


----------



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Stop torturing your spiders for pictures man.


Haha I went to go feed them and as soon as I opened the enclosure it reverted to this position. Took some photos, prekilled the prey, and put it back into a dark area.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 24, 2019)

antinous said:


> Haha I went to go feed them and as soon as I opened the enclosure it reverted to this position. Took some photos, prekilled the prey, and put it back into a dark area.


Get your priorities straight bro, feed first pictures after! Duh.


----------



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Get your priorities straight bro, feed first pictures after! Duh.


leave me alone, it’s my dream species and I want to document everything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 24, 2019)

antinous said:


> leave me alone, it’s my dream species and I want to document everything


Sounds like an excuse to perform your profane acts. Im calling PETA.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 25, 2019)

• Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 26, 2019)

• Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Jan 30, 2019)

_Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus 


_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Feb 20, 2019)

P. Atrichomatus. Post molt 1st meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 22, 2019)

Aphonopelma moderatum



Pterinochilus lugardi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Feb 23, 2019)

Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’



Pamphobeteus insignis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Feb 23, 2019)

Grammostola Pulchripes recently moulted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerkyRice (May 4, 2019)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.

Loving my new addition!!


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 14, 2019)

*Standoff (Poecilotheria regalis)*
My new regalis in a standoff with a dubia nymph. She grabbed it a few minutes later, but when I closed the lid, it spooked her, and she dropped the prey and ran.












Standoff (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 1.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 12, 2019
__ 2
__
hunting
indian ornamental tarantula
male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis
sling




						My new regalis in a standoff with a dubia nymph.  He grabbed it a few minutes later, but when I...
					




*Itty Bitty sazimai Committee (0.4")*












Itty Bitty sazimai Committee (0.4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 14, 2019
__ 3
__
brazilian blue tarantula
osmosis
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling




						So tiny!  So cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kinglou (Oct 14, 2019)

TAPINAUCHENIUS VIOLACEUS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nanami (Oct 14, 2019)

This is my first sling. I Caught her or him just chowing down on a cricket in the middle of the night. (Tapenauchenius Violaceus)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 15, 2019)

E. cyanognathus



C. versicolor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Nov 11, 2019)

A. chalcodes



T. cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 13, 2019)

*Freshly Molted Pterinopelma sazimai Sling (0.6")*












Freshly Molted Pterinopelma sazimai Sling (0.6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 10, 2019
__ 1
__
brazilian blue tarantula
callow
osmosis
post-molt
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RHawk (Dec 8, 2019)

Pseudhapalopus sp blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Orphnaecus sp Panay blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Chilobrachys sp electric blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Theraphosinae sp Panama 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Psalmopoeus irminia

Avicularia avicularia m4 "azuraklaasi"
	

		
			
		

		
	




Avicularia sp. Ecuador (A. purpurea southern morph/variant)
	

		
			
		

		
	




A. avicularia m6 "metallica"
	

		
			
		

		
	




Poecilotheria vittata 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tliltocatl (Brachypelma) albopilosum 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ybarapora diversipes 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## karaweb (Apr 21, 2020)

This is Doli, my A Geniculata!


----------



## EBaker (Apr 22, 2020)

GBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi
Freshly moulted Phormictopus auratus -Aurea
Without flash


With flash


Regards Konstantin


----------



## Ynnoslol (Apr 23, 2020)

My first OW and pokie  
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli sling


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 4, 2020)

@cold blood












Li'l Killer (Pterinopelma sazimai 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 4, 2020
__
brazilian blue tarantula
feeding
osmosis
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling




						first post-molt meal


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi all
One of my 6 little T Albopilosus slings I have stuffing its face on half baby cricket as a first ever meal since birth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashmo (Jul 6, 2020)

My Itty bitty A. hentzi right after unboxing. Then my GBB and the first live cricket it caught (proud mom moment)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RHawk (Jul 13, 2020)

Ybarapora diversipes

Avicularia geroldi

Caribena laeta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 14, 2020)

Avicularia purpurea.


Avicularia avicularia M6 (metallica).


Grammostola rosea.


Pterinochilus sp.


Neoholothele incei Olive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 14, 2020)

_Xenesthis sp. _"Blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RHawk (Jul 15, 2020)

Avicularia merianae

Avicularia braunshauseni (A. cf avicularia morphotype 2)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Iridopelma zorodes 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Avicularia sp. Ecuador 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Avicularia variegata (sp. Amazonica Manaus)
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
hobby Avicularia azuraklaasi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rosenkrieger (Jul 18, 2020)

My first T after years of not being able to keep inverts. Also, one of my dream species. 1" P. Metallica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cning (Jul 18, 2020)

My B. albopilosum sling poked out of its burrow to say hello!


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 18, 2020)

My Homoeomma orellanai after 4 years


----------



## RHawk (Jul 19, 2020)

Avicularia merianae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 22, 2020)

Osmosis (Pterinopelma sazimai 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 22, 2020
__
brazilian blue tarantula
osmosis
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling



















Thicc (Idiothele mira 0.6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 22, 2020
__ 3
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
idiothele
idiothele mira
mira
sling

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RHawk (Sep 25, 2020)

Avicularia juruensis m#1

Avicularia merianae, with & without flash

Iridopelma hirsutum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 4, 2021)

• Haploclastus devamatha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 11, 2021)

T vagans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LaughingLunatic (Apr 21, 2021)

My A. purpurea sling having some breakfast

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 8, 2021)

• Chilobrachys dyscolus blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 9, 2021)

• Haploclastus devamatha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spoodfood (May 9, 2021)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 1.5”


Chilobrachys fimbriatus (now a 3-3.5” juvenile, but this is when she was a sling)


Harpactira pulchripes 1”


Brachypelma emilia 1.5”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Froggeo (May 9, 2021)

t. kahlenbergi throwing a slight threat(?) posture at a light pointed to its little cave (I don't blame it, just amazing to see him/her for the first time in a few days lol). I love how he/she has expanded the cave today so that it can be observed pretty clearly from outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coolnweird (Jun 13, 2021)

Reviving this thread to show off my N. tripepii sling during a rehouse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Jul 1, 2021)

_Ybyrapora diversipes_
Hatchlings

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux (Jul 2, 2021)

All 5 of my P.sazimai are weak eaters but one. This one has an appetite of a geniculata. It's so entertaining seeing it wrestle with a dubia baby   













Pterinopelma sazimai - Sling wrestling a Dubia 1



__ vicareux
__ Jul 2, 2021


















Pterinopelma sazimai - Sling wrestling a Dubia 2



__ vicareux
__ Jul 2, 2021

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 4, 2021)

_Avicularia avicularia _Morphotype #6

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 5, 2021)

_Poecilotheria ornata

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Mar 16, 2022)

Sorry if this has been done already, but I couldn't find it here. I feel like slings are underappreciated, as a lot of slings have dull colors compared to their mature counterparts, and wanted to create a thread to show off some of your slings. Here are a couple of mine:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 16, 2022)

Psalmopoeus victori



Pamphobeteus machalla



Aphonopelma seemanni



GBB

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn (Apr 10, 2022)

My 1 inch D. pentaloris sling waterboarding it's mealworm.


Same sling burying the evidence.


New Grammostola pulchripes neighbour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn (Apr 15, 2022)

My H. pulchripes sling feeling a bit of apocalyptical mood today. Fashioned a mushroom cloud out of the Coco peat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alexcrete (Apr 16, 2022)

here is my GBB sling. she's about 1/2''.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## waynerowley (Apr 18, 2022)

P. Metallica out and about:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ediand (Apr 21, 2022)

1cm D pentaloris and a 2cm L parahybana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemannnni (Apr 22, 2022)

lil a. geniculata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn (Apr 25, 2022)

Sub 1 inch Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling that I got from a mystery box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Apr 26, 2022)

Theraphosinae sp Piura

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## valswishh (Apr 29, 2022)

Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhiteMoss (May 1, 2022)

B. Klaasi arrival and first meal in the enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn (May 2, 2022)

Omnomnom. Grammostola pulchripes sling munching on mealworm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs (May 14, 2022)

Here are some new slings:

Phormictopus sp. green (full green) 












Phormictopus sp. green (full green) 05.10.22 - Sling 2.jpg



__ NMTs
__ May 11, 2022
__
phormictopus




						A little better pic.  It's a smidge more than an inch in DLS.  Looks like it's got a regenerated...
					




Dolichothele rufoniger 












Unpacking D. rufoniger



__ NMTs
__ May 11, 2022
__
dolichothele
dolichothele rufoniger
rufoniger
sling




						Teeny-tiny Dolichothele rufoniger sling.  Can't wait to watch this baby grow.  Was eating well 3...
					




Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Phangan 












Ornithoctoninae sp. Koh Phangan



__ NMTs
__ May 13, 2022
__ 1
__
asian
fossorial
ornithoctoninae
ornithoctonus




						1.25" DLS sling received this week.  Already has a nice deep burrow constructed.  Love this...
					




Thrixopelma pruriens 



Hapalopus sp. guerilla 



Sahydroaraneus raja (would be nice to add this genus to the genus galleries) 



As you can see, I stocked up on the dwarf species - in the interest of saving space for bigger ones, of course!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexcrete (Jun 1, 2022)

My little P.Irminia seems to be in a bad mood

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NMTs (Jun 1, 2022)

alexcrete said:


> My little P.Irminia seems to be in a bad mood


When are they not?


----------



## alexcrete (Jun 2, 2022)

good point!!!


----------



## NMTs (Jun 8, 2022)

"No nobody knows, oh the trouble, the trouble I've seen
Lord, no nobody knows my sorrow..."


Sayhydroaraneus raja sling, doing hard time...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## ClearlyNewhere (Jun 27, 2022)

Just picked up this tiny C. versicolor, I love them c:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhiteMoss (Jun 29, 2022)

My C. Cyaneopubescens arrived today.
It was the most calm housing ever. Such a beautiful T

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shinn (Jun 29, 2022)

WhiteMoss said:


> My C. Cyaneopubescens arrived today.
> It was the most calm housing ever. Such a beautiful T
> View attachment 422270


I wish they keep their sling colouration forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witchwithoutabroom (Jun 30, 2022)

Nhandu chromatus 0,5cm-1.5cm in a year

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jun 30, 2022)

C versicolor















C versicolor



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Jun 28, 2022
__ 2
__
antilles pinktoe
blue
caribena
sling
versicolor







I'm going to miss this stage :')

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Jun 30, 2022)

Tarantulafeets said:


> C versicolor
> View attachment 422395
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! 

I almost feel like when my versi gets its adult colors I'm gonna need a new baby one because I'll miss that blue so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhiteMoss (Jul 11, 2022)

B. Boehmei



B. Emilia



B. Hamorii



B. Klaasi 1



B. Klaasi 2



B. Smithi



C. Cyaneopubescens





T. Epicuraneum (too shy for a decent pic but too sweet to leave out )

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kingshockey (Jul 14, 2022)

Heavy pre molt b boehmei already has lil color hoping for more size and color after this molt2nd pic is chubby greedy t albo not to happy with this lil sling its always trashing its water dishing freshly cleaned this morning  and it already left a lil somthing i gotta clean out for it no more feeding  until after it molts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ladyratri (Jul 14, 2022)

A. purpurea was hungry today...


Adorable but sharp 
View attachment PXL_20220715_010643213.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Aug 4, 2022)

_Caribena versicolor_ 
*Hatchling(s) *w/*Mom*

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## HooahArmy (Aug 4, 2022)

My favorite sling picture from my little squad:
This young Nicaraguan Curly Hair wasn't pleased for their very first picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## arthurliuyz (Aug 5, 2022)

Snack time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ishiratsubasa (Aug 31, 2022)

Caribena versicolor


----------



## corydalis (Sep 13, 2022)

P. miranda

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shinn (Sep 13, 2022)

Phormictopus sp. Green



Bonnetina papalutlensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs (Sep 14, 2022)

0.0.1 Cyriopagopus lividus:





Right after the second pic it went for a run around the bin I was rehousing it in.  Sometimes when your gut tells you to put the lid on, you should put the lid on instead of trying to get one more pic!  No harm, no foul, though...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shinn (Sep 14, 2022)

NMTs said:


> 0.0.1 Cyriopagopus lividus:
> View attachment 428666
> 
> View attachment 428667
> ...


The jurassic Park intro came to mind...
"Shoot her! Shoot her" *takes pic*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ladyratri (Sep 30, 2022)

Baby Avicularia purpurea trying to learn how to do that pokie pose it keeps hearing about.


Sweetie, I think you missed two legs there, you might want to tuck those in...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## arthurliuyz (Oct 6, 2022)

0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia Large"



__ arthurliuyz
__ Oct 5, 2022
__
hapalopus
hapalopus sp. "colombia large"
hapalopus sp. "colombia"
pumpkin
pumpkin patch tarantula



















0.0.1 Chilobrachys liboensis



__ arthurliuyz
__ Aug 30, 2022
__
chilobrachys




						MidHechi locality
					
















0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Vietnam Silver"



__ arthurliuyz
__ Aug 25, 2022
__
ornithoctoninae
silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KillianandMorgan (Oct 7, 2022)

My T. Albo/Curly Hair Tarantula Juvenile, seven-eight months old. His name is Morgan.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ladyratri (Oct 31, 2022)

P. irminia "Spunk" does NOT like that AIR coming in the vent holes... I mean the NERVE of the atmosphere around here!


The 80's leg warmers look isn't really helping the "tough guy" image there, hon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

